# Blue tongue - Rollkur or this???!!



## Bert&Maud (10 August 2012)

10 August 2012 Last updated at 00:57 Share this pageEmail Print Share this page



Blue tongues
 After less than a bottle of Powerade 
Some of the athletes have blue tongues before they do their events. I don't know whether this is a kind of drugs test, or whether it is something else. Joe Morgan

A number of readers noticed that Team GB football goalkeeper Jack Butland and a number of other athletes appeared to have unusually blue tongues. No definitive answer can be given, but the culprit might appear to be a blue drink provided by sponsor Powerade. 

Even Powerade says it isn't certain, but adds: "The berry and tropical flavour does have the potential to temporarily colour tongues in berry-like shades."

An unscientific test suggested less than a bottle was required to have the effect - see picture. 

From a selection of random Olympic facts from the BBC website. Perhaps we're all barking up the wrong tree!!


----------

